# Болят тазобедренные суставы



## denis_s (7 Янв 2019)

Здравствуйте. 31 год, 175/75, муж. Прошу дать совет в моей ситуации. Все началось с того, что год назад у меня заболела левая ступня. В районе свода. Заболела от игры в настольный теннис. Я тогда много занимался. Далее я сделал рентген стопы и мне поставили артроз, выписали крем и посоветовали купить стельки ортопедические. Я купил первые попавшиеся мне стельки в ортопедическом салоне. Далее я их носил довольно долго. Нога стала получше, но все равно от нагрузки болела. Далее, 3 месяца назад, я все же доехал до нормального (вроде как) салона и сделал себе стельки на заказ. Стельки тонкие, сделаны по моей ноге. Я их в ставил в туфли и носил постоянно. На работе перекладывал в другие туфли. Левая нога в том месте где болела, болеть перестала, колени вроде тоже как стали получше себя чувствовать. Но начались проблемы с тазобедренными суставами. Сначала я думал, что как то неаккуратно потянул левую ногу на тренировке. Сначала ныл левый тазобедренный сустав. Ныл снаружи. Плюс я начал чувствовать дискомфорт при ходьбе. Еще он начал сильно хрустеть. Я сразу начал принимать какие то меры. Втирал мазь (диклофенак). Даже сделал пару уколов мелофлекса. Но все только усиливалось, потом добавился правый тазобедренный. Я не мог понять что со мной происходит. Все закончилось тем что у меня появилась сильная стреляющая боль в паху во время шага. И уже только когда я делал рентген, до меня дошло, что все это от моих новых стелек, которые я как раз носил уже два месяца. Хирург посмотрев рентген сказал, что у меня не могут болеть тазобедренные суставы. Тогда я ему рассказал про стельки. Он сказал, что у меня болят связки и выписал мне гель кетопрофен и сказал дальше носить стельки. Но я в них не мог сделать ни шага. Как только я их снял, тазобедренные суставы сразу прошли. Я как будто кандалы скинул. На этом вообщем то все. Но прошло две недели и у меня опять начала болеть ступня. Я терпел, делал массаж. Потом  я все же решил надеть стельки, но те первые, старые, от которых у меня ничего не болело. В один день я в кроссовках и этих стельках много ходил и долго тащил на руках сына (20 кг). Я его все время таскаю. И у меня опять разболелись оба тазобедренных сустава. Левый опять хрустит. Болит снаружи по кругу, правый тоже ноет. Вообщем дискомфорт. Пара вопросов. Получается мне теперь вообще никакие стельки не подходят? Не мог я угробить себе суставы эти стельками, которые на заказ мне сделали? Жалею, что вообще связался с этими стельками. Я позвонил в салон этот и пожаловался мужику, который их делал. Он мне сказал, что опустит мне свод, но таких случаев у него не было. Как быть со связками? как их подлечить то теперь? у меня вообще суставы не очень и позвоночник тоже. Колени иногда болят. я уже создавал тему тут про позвоночник.


----------



## La murr (8 Янв 2019)

@denis_s, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## doomboom (8 Янв 2019)

Мази бесполезны, ренген больше одного раза в данном случае делать тоже не нужно, тему со стельками забыть, стельки выбросить. Когда болит-поесть нимесил например дней 5, должно пройти. Далее я бы еще проколол пару пачек препарата DONA(только уколы, по три в неделю, препарат на мой взгляд обладает противовоспалит.эффектом, связкам от него хорошо, никакие хрящи он естественно не восстанавливает). Впринципе все, имно. Далее, если заболит повторно, то я бы смотрел на МРТ грудной и поясничный отделы и сдал бы ОАК, СРБ, ревмофактор и еще несколько анализов на серонегативный артрит(ревматолог подскажет). Болят скорее всего связки, если вышеперечисленные обследования не установят причину-я бы не заморачивался и лечился симптоматически.(нпвс+DONA курсами+физиолечение-лазер,умеренные нагрузки).Если нет скованности с утра, припуханий суставов, субфибрилитета-это плюс, значит скорее всего ничего серьезного и анализы ничего не покажут. удачи


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (9 Янв 2019)

doomboom написал(а):


> Мази бесполезны, ренген больше одного раза в данном случае делать тоже не нужно, тему со стельками забыть, стельки выбросить. Когда болит-поесть нимесил например дней 5, должно пройти....


Не городите ерунду!

Необходимо обратиться за помощью к грамотному врачу-ортопеду.


----------



## doomboom (9 Янв 2019)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Не городите ерунду!


В чем ерунда, кроме недоказанной эффективности по хондропротекторам?(тут я привожу свой опыт их использования) Конкретику в студию пожта


----------



## denis_s (9 Янв 2019)

Здравствуйте. Спасибо за ответы. Я вообще связываю свои проблемы с дисплазией соединительной ткани. Правда этот диагноз мне никто не ставил. У меня с детства позвоночник болит. Три года назад я делал мрт. У меня там протрузии во всех отделах. Беспокоит в основном поясница. В данный момент меня сейчас волнуют тазобедренные суставы. Не думал что вот так может быть. Надеюсь я не угробил себе суставы этими стельками. Сейчас хожу аккуратно последние пару дней. В теннис не играю. Ребенка не поднимаю. Вроде бы получше уже стало. Левый тазобедренный вроде проходит, правый начал поднывать снаружи. Сделал укол мелофлекса, втираю кетопрофен. Надеюсь что в ближайшее время все пройдет.  Сколько по времени нужно себя "беречь" чтобы потом не было опять обострения? Что касается артрита. Я сдавал как то C-реактивный белок, он у меня был по нулям почти. Еще общие анализы крови в норме. Мочевина не повышена. Ревматоидный фактор никогда не сдавал. Надо сдать конечно...

Снимка тазобедренных у меня нет. Есть только описание. Хирург, когда мне его показывал на экране монитора говорил, что с суставами все в порядке и болеть они не могут.





Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Необходимо обратиться за помощью к грамотному врачу-ортопеду.


а что мне от него требовать? чем он может помочь? ну или каким хотя бы должно лечение быть. Процедуры или что? Я сейчас хочу доехать до салона чтобы мне опустили свод стелек. Правда я не уверен что хочу их снова носить. В любом случае проблема со стопой так же сохраняется.


----------



## doomboom (9 Янв 2019)

@denis_s, протрузии во всех отделах у 50% минимум в вашем возрасте, если взять выборку, которая ведет сидячий образ жизни-будет еще больший процент. Втирать ничего не нужно, это неэффективно(разве только мази с отвл.эффектом, но это по сути не эффект, воспаление они не снимут).


----------



## denis_s (9 Янв 2019)

ну у меня этих мазей и гелей целая куча)) втираю потому как не жалко. впринципе не могу сказать, что они вообще не помогают. все таки немного есть эффект. примерно такой же как от Доны))


----------



## doomboom (9 Янв 2019)

Это эффект непосредственно от процедуры втирания(массаж, меняется кровоток, приятно втирать) )


----------



## denis_s (13 Мар 2019)

снимок


----------

